# looking for 16ft or bigger jon boat



## shallow death (May 20, 2010)

I live in MN and im trying to find a jon boat for sale. please let me no if you or anyone has one for sale 16ft or bigger i need it for bow fishing


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Try looking on craigslist. Also, re-post or move this thread to the classifieds forum, you would get a lot better chance of someone having a duck boat on here you can build into a bowfishing rig than actually finding a pre-built rig.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

how much you looking to spend? i know of a 1860 all set up with a 22" platform and 7 175 watt HPS and 1 150 watt HPS


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

carp_killer said:


> how much you looking to spend? i know of a 1860 all set up with a 22" platform and 7 175 watt HPS and 1 150 watt HPS


Jake, when will you listen?? YOU DON'T NEED A BIGGER BOAT! Buy an outboard first!


----------



## shallow death (May 20, 2010)

carp_killer said:


> how much you looking to spend? i know of a 1860 all set up with a 22" platform and 7 175 watt HPS and 1 150 watt HPS


That would be perfect!! how much is it? and where is it located at?


----------

